

Atmos2: Like Meteor, but works with your old REST API - Void_
http://documentup.com/vojto/atmos2/

======
creamyhorror
This sounds good, it's what quite a few of us are looking for. Is there a
similar project that doesn't require SpineJS, or can Atmos2 be made to work
with other front-end frameworks?

~~~
Void_
The code that deals with Spine model interface is encapsulated in the
AppContext class:
[https://github.com/vojto/atmos2/blob/master/src/app_context....](https://github.com/vojto/atmos2/blob/master/src/app_context.coffee)

There are methods such as create, update, and theoretically, all you need to
do is to replace that class with your own.

Practically, I haven't tried it, and some of the code might be dependent on
the Spine framework.

------
Estragon
What licence is it released under?

~~~
Void_
MIT. I forgot about that, added it now.

~~~
Estragon
Thanks.

